# boredom creation



## binga63 (Aug 6, 2015)

I don't really watch tv....so at night I edit and play


----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 6, 2015)

Amazing, I'm always left speechless with your processing skills!


----------



## Siflan (Aug 6, 2015)

Very good processing.  Only thing I noticed is his right cheek.  Is that color burn or dodge?  It looks brighter than the other parts of the face.


----------



## dennybeall (Aug 6, 2015)

What did you start with? Interesting result.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 6, 2015)

WEIRD!!!!! Love it though!


----------



## binga63 (Aug 7, 2015)

dennybeall said:


> What did you start with? Interesting result.



straight from lightroom, no editing


----------



## mmaria (Aug 7, 2015)

lol again

funny interesting


----------



## binga63 (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## otherprof (Sep 1, 2015)

binga63 said:


> I don't really watch tv....so at night I edit and playView attachment 106038


I'm so glad you don't watch t.v.! Really interesting work!


----------



## AceCo55 (Sep 18, 2015)

Fabulous - REALLY enjoying your work
(although I keep shaking my head - "how the heck does he do that?" )


----------



## binga63 (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## PhotoriousMe (Sep 27, 2015)

Wow, outstanding images.  Amazing what you have done.

Dave


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Sep 27, 2015)

beautiful work!


----------



## Jim Walczak (Sep 30, 2015)

Yep...very impressed with the work!  Especially that first shot...I would have bet even money that was from a 3D program until I saw the original.  I also love the sense of surrealism with the last 2 shots...is that your own photography or did you get the originals from stock or something?

Well done and keep it up!


----------



## binga63 (Oct 1, 2015)

Jim Walczak said:


> Yep...very impressed with the work!  Especially that first shot...I would have bet even money that was from a 3D program until I saw the original.  I also love the sense of surrealism with the last 2 shots...is that your own photography or did you get the originals from stock or something?
> 
> Well done and keep it up!


Thank you ....I used all my own images for the creations that I have shared


----------



## binga63 (Oct 6, 2015)

even stand on a bit of lego?


----------



## Scatterbrained (Oct 6, 2015)

binga63 said:


> View attachment 107401


This is fabulous right here.


----------



## mmaria (Oct 7, 2015)

great


----------



## binga63 (Oct 10, 2015)

Halloween month


----------



## jaomul (Oct 10, 2015)

Brill


----------



## Buckster (Oct 10, 2015)

Truly wonderful work.  I love it all.


----------



## binga63 (Oct 15, 2015)

I saw this technique and thought I would have a go at it


----------



## binga63 (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 15, 2015)

Fabulous!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## binga63 (Oct 16, 2015)

no more dreams


----------



## guppyman (Oct 17, 2015)

Wow... your works are so surreal. Impressive stuffs.


----------



## binga63 (Oct 22, 2015)

thank you


----------



## binga63 (Oct 23, 2015)

room and a chair 2


----------



## binga63 (Oct 25, 2015)

something a little less unhinged


----------



## AceCo55 (Oct 25, 2015)

Fabulous work - always a pleasure to see your creations.


----------



## k5MOW (Oct 25, 2015)

Absolutely amazing work. 

Roger


----------



## Be Someone Photography (Oct 26, 2015)

These images are absolutely stunning and weird at the same time. I love them.


----------



## pgriz (Oct 26, 2015)

Been a long day.  Popped open TPF to browse a little, and first post I open is yours.  Wow.  Imagination meter redlined and then blew the fuse.  You are a master of image-making.  I'm just glad that there's nothing interesting on TV - your stuff is worth missing a month of TV to see.  Thank you again.

And yes, I have stepping on a loose Lego.  And you captured the reaction beautifully.  That is exactly what I feel and do.


----------



## binga63 (Oct 30, 2015)

thanks Paul...


----------



## daisyish (Oct 30, 2015)

Your editing skills are amazing! Love the picture of the girl holding a smaller version of herself. It's as if she is blowing her soul away.


----------



## EIngerson (Oct 30, 2015)

Cool stuff Binga.


----------



## binga63 (Nov 13, 2015)

phil


----------

